# July 2005 2ww ~ Part Two



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone.......love, luck and babydust  

jess p 28 Jun  
danlau 28 Jun 
Shaz W 28 Jun 
Karen-C 28 Jun 
Treaco 29 Jun 
Louise W 29 Jun 
Sasha B 30 Jun 
sailorgirl 1 Jul 
fitou 1 Jul 
dierdre 1 Jul 
struthie 1 Jul 
Sunny24 1 Jul 
ellepotter 2 Jul 
Wanda 6 Jul 
daycj 6 Jul 
sweetielol 7 Jul 
Hope2 7 Jul 
Gab 7 Jul 
AnnaH 7 Jul
beezee 7 Jul 
ALEX4702 8 Jul 
librarychick 8 Jul 
Aliday 8 Jul 
MrsG 8 Jul 
keza25 8 Jul 
susieB 8 Jul 
marysol 9 Jul 
Beemer 10 Jul 
sambez 11 Jul 
pancake 11 Jul
alli 11 Jul
Milktray 11 Jul
Pen07 11 Jul
MICHELLEM2517 12 Jul
Jillypops 13 Jul 
absfabs 13 Jul 
tulip1 13 Jul
lulabell 13 Jul
6898helen 14 Jul 
JJR 14 Jul
filo 15 Jul 
Tikki 15 Jul 
Reb 15 Jul 
Dakin 15 Jul 
The Lady 16 Jul 
misty 16 Jul 
kristina 17 Jul 
willswendy 18 Jul
isa 18 Jul 
OJ 18 Jul 
Clare1 18 Jul 
fiwi 19 Jul 
Rainy Day 20 Jul 
Lorri 20 Jul 
RSKL 21 Jul 
shazia 21 Jul 
ClaireLP 21 Jul
joe71 22 Jul
bluechirpy 25 Jul
J26 25 Jul
berrygirl 25 Jul
lizzies 26 Jul
wishing and hoping 27 Jul
Eliza 28 Jul
spirit
Maarias
Gisela 28 Jul
friskypony 3 Aug



Much love, Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry ladies for getting a bit behind.....was going to catch up yesterday and my ISP went pearshaped!!

Abby, Paula, Marysol, Louise and Sam.....really sorry everyone. So many BFN's....i wish you all so much luck for whatever you do next 

Fiwi, Joe and Clare.....welcome to the 2ww, loads of luck and i hope it all goes as quickly and calmly as possible. Happy Birthday Clare for yesterday.....fingers crossed for that belated birthday pressie 

Kerri and Linda......many congratulations, fab news for you both  

Keza ~ hope it all works out for you....will keep everything crossed 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Shaz

Just wanted to wish you all the best for your scan tomorrow. Bet you cant wait to see your little one on screen fpr the first time....its totally amazing.

Let me know how things go.

karen


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls
How's everyone doing? I'm not too bad at the mo, but i know it's the 2nd week that I'll be an emotional wreck.
I'm only on day 4, just a few twinges and sore boobies. 

Just wanted to wish Jillypops and Tulip1 good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed girls.

Take Care
Joe
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

So Sorry Jill, hope you're dreams come true next time.

Love
Joe


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Just wanted to wish all you girls testing     goodluck 

To the girls who didnt get there dreams this month    

love always lilly xxx


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Really sorry Jill, my heart goes out to you chic.
Hope your dreams come true next time.

 

Love OJ
xxx


----------



## RSKL (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Girls,
I wonder if I can join you?

I test next Thursday (21st July) after a frozen embryo transfer with Blastocyst on Monday.   We were so pleased, we had 9 embryos, 8 thawed and 6 made it to blastocyst!  2 were put back and 4 frozen.  What a rollercoaster! 

This is particularly difficult for my DH and myself as our first cycle of IVF was successful, however our twin daughters were born 12 weeks premature and both died in February last year. 

We have spent the last 18 months grieving and finding the strength to tackle each day.  We have an amazing relationship, tested to the absolute max!  But the four of us are going forward together and we now feel strong enough to undertake the treatment and the outcome - good or bad.  We've told no one we're having the treatment, neither of us can face the pressure of people looking at us thinking, is she or isn't she?  So I am so glad to read of your thoughts and feelings.

I wish you all the very best of luck.

RSKL


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

RSKL
I'm so sorry for your loss, you and your DH are so brave. I had a M/C in Nov at 5 weeks and I was devastated, but I cant imagine what you both went through, my heart goes out to you both. 

Welcome to this site it really does help and I wish you all the best on this 2WW, I test the day after you so hopefully we'll both have something to celebrate.

Look forward to getting to know you.
Take care babe.
Joe
xxx


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi RSKL, welcome and such good luck to you.
Your story brought a tear to my eye, you brave woman.  That must have been devastating, I'm so sorry for you and your DH's loss but wish you the very best in trying again.  I test on the 18th so you're a few days after me.

Take care,

OJ
xxxx


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

Hi girls - I'm joining you on the 2ww. I had two embryos put back today and will be testing on 28th. This is the really hard part of the whole process - the second week in particular does my head in. I should be used to it by now, as I've worked out that this is my ninth 2ww! I had 2 IUIs, one successful IVF six years ago, two FETs and four IVFs, including this one. That adds up to an 18 week wait! Do I get a medal? (Actually, stuff the medal, you know what I really want....) I also know from past experience that it's on day 10/11 that it all usually comes to grief, so I'll be a nervous wreck until then. This time I'm having to balance being realistic with being optimistic. The embryos they put back are not "high potential", but miracles can happen. This time I hope they will.........


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

      Just thought i'd let you know that i did do a test or two this morning at 5am before i went to work, the shop bought one showed a definate   so i did the hospital issued one and it showed a faint   . I've rang the clinic as i've been ill for the second morning again today and i had a stabbing pain over my right ovary area. They were really helpful and said it sounds quite good but to drink even more water (already drinking 4 ltrs day) and test again on saturday. Bugger bugger bugger.....is there no end to this. I know i should stay positive but it's getting increasingly harder. Dh is home on friday night so at least he'll be home to cry with

Hope you are all doing well and taking good care of yourselves

I'm off to sulk so i'll catch up with you all soon x 

Helen x x x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Eliza
Wow 18 weeks, lets hope these are the 2!!
I know what you mean about that last week being a killer. Tomorrow will be my first week over with. Yeh!

Helen, sounds like you're preggers to me girl, was it a home brand PT, I think some of them are really C**P, when I had a pregnancy (although it didn't last) only Clear blue worked.  First response, predictor ASDA own all showed BFN.

I will only use Clear Blue now, but I think the hospital ones are even better, so I'd be smiling if I were you.

Good luck to those testing tomorrow.

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Joe71,

      You stopped me swearing for the first time today and i am smiling now but i'm bloody scared that it will end in tears. How can i get a faint +ve, why isn't it one way or the other??The first test was a dipstick one i bought off the internet as i thought i would want to have a back up but it wasn't cheap so i thought it would work ok. Ah well, 'til saturday then(DH home then) and maybe we'll know for sure. I carried the faint pos around with me all day at work(in a sealed bag, i'm not that bonkers) to see if it changed and it hasn't.

      Anyway, enough of my rambling....hope you girls have all your dreams come true this month.......lets keep these midwives busy in March/April 2006 x x x
                                   

Helen x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jill ~ so sorry hun.......big hugs to you and all the luck in the world for next time 

RSKL ~ oh gosh, words fail me......I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your DH have such strength indeed......huge luck to you, your little angels will be with you all the way.

Eliza ~ welcome and much luck to you....really hope this time works for you and that everyone here can get you through it 

Helen ~ everything crossed for you but it's looking good. Hope Saturday comes around quickly 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi girls

New to this thread hope you don't mind me butting in

Just a bit if advice if anyone online. Am on day 7 of 2ww and have incredibly bloated stomach (look about 5 months pregnant), not exactly painful but very uncomfortable. Is this normal or do you think I may have some infection?

Would be glad for feedback

Thanks lovelies


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Hello girls

Just to say hi. I'm also on 2WW. Testing on 25 July. I'm busy at work so the time is not dragging (too much).

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Morning testing buddies.

Helen, congratulations on you BFP, well done chic.
[/size]

Welcome to the dreaded 2ww Eliza.

Shazia, I've had severe bloating which started 2 days after et, lasted for 3 days, then went down and came back up yesterday, joined by a bit of back pain and stabbing pains in my ovary. I phoned the clinic and they want me to go in for a scan to check for OHSS, I'm going this morning as I couldn't make it yesterday. So I'll let you know what the outcome is.

I'm due to test on Monday (only 2 more days - after this one OMG!) and although I don't want to tempt fate, if it is OHSS, at this stage in the 2ww then it could be caused by the placenta released Hcg, which is quite exciting.

When did you have your trigger jab Shazia and have you had any more Hcg since? I would also call your clinic and see what they say - drink lots and apparently paracetamol are safe to take if you're in agony.

2 days to go, 2 days to go.

OJ

xxxx


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

hi,

it was a   for me this morning and AF is on her way....

onwards we go....

tikki. xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Welcome  Shazia and BlueChirpy.

Tikki so sorry chick, but dont give up hope. Take Care.xx


I'm not felling positive today, my boobs dont hurt anymore which isn't a good sign.

How's everyone else doing?

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thanks OJ for the advice. Good luck at the clinic today, would be really interested to see how you get on, sincerely hope its good news.
I had my trigger shot Wed last week and basting on Friday, nothing since then. Since basting have had a small amount of back pain and twinges in my ovaries but more than manageable. The feeling of bloatedness seems to have disappeared today although stomach still seems bigger than usual. Who knows?


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Shazia,

Well the trigger hcg should be out of your system today, so if you're getting bloated I should wonder about it!

I had OHSS confirmed at the clinic along with a  .  Absolutely shocked.  Its quite early too - I'm 8dp3dt.
They've taken some bloods and I have to call back later to see if they need me to go back so they can drain my fluid.

Take care lovey.

Love OJ

xxxx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

OJ - Fantastic news congratulations !  

Shazia - sounds like you are at about same stage as me. I have been bloated at times too, but I am not surprised with all the water I am drinking, but as long as you are peeing, I wouldn't worry about it. I think you can still suffer mild OHSS way after ET, which is why it is important to keep on drinking the water. 

Joe - My boobs stopped hurting too some days ago, but i put the pain down to the drugs in the first place. 

Tiki - So very sorry about your BFN  .  Take care.

Lx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

OJ what a result congratulations soooo pleased for you       


 lorri. When do you test? How you feeling?


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

OJ
Thats Great news          

Well Done!!

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

I've not posted much on here but I thought I should update you.  We got a BFN today.

Wishing all those waiting to test all the very best    

Love and luck and take care girls.

Becca
x


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

    Tikki- so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you x x    

    Joe71- Dh got 2 clearblues on his way home so thanx for your words of wisdom and i'll let you all know in the morning. Good luck for next week

    OJ- hey girl.......wow!!!!! So pleased for you x x x x x

    Bluechirpy- Your test day is racing around, fingers crossed for some great news x x x x x x 

    Reb- I really feel for you, take care and stay strong x

    Shazia- Good luck. I was still bloated until about day 8 after ET, just keep an eye on it x


Thinking of you all

Helen x x x x x even more blooming bonkers now x x x x x


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

    OMG we've only gone and done it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DH just came in from work and we decided to do one out of the many that he bought, they all say a great big strong   . We're still sat on the floor crying, don't think it will sink in for a while


Loads of love,luck and   for you all

Big hugs and loads of tears

Helen + Allan x x x

Thanks girls, you all got us through this so far, fingers crossed for next few weeks x x


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Helen!!!
I am so happy for you.You are an inspiration to us lot who have been TTC for so many years.Take great care of yoruself and enjoy every minute
Wishing


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Fantastic news bloody well done to the both of you

lots of love

Shazia
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Helen - Congratulations, you must be over the moon. Hope all goes well with your pregnancy.

Shazia - I am testing on 20th, and am going crazy with the "am I" or "am I not" ?! Up and down with the bloatedness, but mostly OK. Keep getting AF type cramps, so I am not feeling too hopeful most of the time.  I hate my daily injections, which hurt more than the stim ones, just hope they are worthwhile. How about you ?  When do you test ?

Becca - I haven't posted much either, but I pop in from time to time as I like to keep up to date with how everyone is getting on.  I am so very sorry for your BFN.

I am considering doing an early hpt, i have never bought one before, any recommendations on which one to buy ?  

Good luck to everyone else testing in next few days


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Lorri,
       
    Whilst i know how tempting it is to test early i also know the pain it can cause. I tested early on my test day and still didn't know conclusively. Give your body a chance to show you clearly one way or the other, it does take time sadly. On my test day i did two tests, one was -ve and the other was a weak +ve, i then had to wait at least 36 hours (which was even worse than 2ww) when i got carried away and did a fair few more (8 clear blue) which were all strong positives.

      I wish i hadn't done the earlier tests as it just put me through hell, so although i know how tempting it is please try to wait. I'd hate you to put yourself through the agonising extra wait

Love, luck and  

Helen 
x  x  x  x


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Dear Lorri

Like Helen i have experience the pressure to test early but regretted it 
i tested from day 8 this was neg then day 9 was neg but on day 10 pos which i knew was not the drugs because of previous neg 

It totally f........d my mind to get pos only to find neg 2 days later then i did not test again until day 15 and only after clinic had tel for result 
    should have taken me away  

The clinic think the pos on day 10 was perhaps the embryo trying to implant  not sure about this 

i think if you are going to test early be ready for this sort of dilemma 
Great if you get positive early celebration but if neg or changeable result can be Pants !!

Try is you are desperate try  to leave it to day 12 post ET (also remember does depend on transfer age of embryo) 

So hope you get a BFP  

Dianne


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Helen - I'm soooo pleased for you, especially after you're agonizing wait.

Well done chic.

Love OJ
xxxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Helen
Thats FAB news, soooooo pleased for you both        

Reb so sorry chick, take car of yourself babe.xx  

I'm not feeling postive, really dont think it's worked for me this time, still AF pains but no sore boobs anymore.
I was really hoping this was the one, not sure we we'll have another go after this, as my egg quality was so poor.
Sorry to put a downer on everything.

How's everyone else coping?

Take Care
Joe
xx


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Hello girls

Helen- huge congrats to you. After waiting so so long you must be so so thrilled. Hope everything goes well for your pregnancy.

Tikki- so sorry to hear your news.

Joe- don't get too negative until Fri when you know for sure. Do hope its a BFP for you.

Shazia- welcome

OJ- Congrats to you!

Lorrie- your test day is looming closer. Hope you can bear the last few days of waiting.

I'm doing okay- trying not to think too much about 2WW. Have no idea what to expect. Keeping busy at work and enjoying the weekend. Getting ready to go to a BBQ now- beautiful weather!

Fingers crossed for all you ladies in waiting.

Love Bluechirpy


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Helen, that fantastic news, well done you!!!!  It's so nice to hear of a  

Lorri, I've done the hpt before and it can really mess with mind.  I'd try not to, but then, everyone told me not and I did  .  What injections are you having?  Is it Heparin?  I had that and got some lovely bruises on my tum.  Good luck and   to everyone.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello all,

    Joe71- Try not to worry, my boobs stopped being sore for a few days and then came back.....it's probably all down to the blasted pessaries x x x x x

So sorry for all the girls with   , my heart goes out to you x x x take care of yourselves x x x 

Take care all, thanks so much for all your messages

Loads of love, luck and   to you all

Helen x x x x x


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi ya Girls         

it feels so wonderful to be joining you all, I've never got to this stage before and I feel so privileged to have got this far, thanks to alot of support and praying!! Its my second go....

I had my ET today so I'm officially on the 2ww!

Girls, is there any hints or tips, should I look out for anything?, should I be drinking pineapple?. Any comments appreciated, I'm probably going over the top, but I'm over the moon.... 

Good luck girls.

Luv and Hugs
Spiritx


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hi Spirit,
Fancy seeing you here  !
Girls, can I join as well, just started my 2ww yesterday - oh the joys!!
Been doing as Zita West says and getting plenty of rest, haven't been out since yesterday after ET, and am already out of my mind with boredom  
Maria x


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi ya Maria,

nice to see you hear hun  , glad to hear you are getting plenty of rest. Are you having acupuncture on yr 2ww? Think I may need a few sesssions to relax my mind...I got some good books to read and Im doing an embrioidery for my newphew who is 1 month old, luv him! I now have a photo of him on the mantle peace and I just look at it, and think of lovely baby thoughts... .  

Well you take care of yr self at least we have wonderful   to enjoy.
Maria r you drinking pure pineapple juice?

Luv and hugs
Spiritx


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hi Spirit,
Yep drinking a glass or so of the pure stuff a day, not too much though, 'cos my supplement has selenium in it as well, and the views on whether it helps or not seem to be slightly mixed.
Not sure if I'm doing any more acup. in 2ww, had a weekly session in the lead up to treatment, and had a lovely relaxing one yesterday after ET- first time I actually properly nodded off in it   (didn't have time to go before ET unfortunately as my appointment was so early)
Have got DH waiting on me hand on foot at the mo. which makes a nice change!
Enjoy your books and embroidery, sounds lovely and relaxing - re. your nephew's baby photos, that's sounds like a good idea, I did a positive visualisation session at ZW clinic, where I was told to have baby pics of me and DH lying around the house, to get myself in the right frame of mind.
Take care,
Maria x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Welcome Maria & Spirit, wishing both of you loads of luck.    

Spirit, yes I've been drinking pineapple, and lots of water too, my clinic advises no baths, swimming, sex during 2ww and just to take it easy.

take care Joe
xx


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to join you all as I had a day 3 ET on Wednesday so am now slowly going mad on the 2ww.  My test date is the 25th  I have absolutely no symptoms which is wierd as when I was on the 2ww before I was taking cyclogest which gave me really sore boobs but not this time!  I'm on gestone instead this time but I think the symptoms should be the same.
Good luck to you all.
Love Joanna x


----------



## lizzies (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi can I join too

I am also on the dreaded 2ww.  Had FET last Thursday.  My test date is 26th.  I have been on the sofa for the past few days - I am so bored of this room!  I have no symptoms.  Should I? One more day at home then it is back to work - really don't want to go back but I know I have to!

Lizzie


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Hello and welcome Joanna and Lizzie 

I have no symptoms either, but then I didn't have any symptoms in my 2WWs of my 2 pregnancies. I wouldn't worry about it. The symptoms for AF and pregnancy are the same any way. I had to keep telling myself that any symptom is not a pregnancy test!

Joanna- my test day is the same as yours! (25th)

Lizzie- have you seen this article on the home page of FF? I have copied it here for you. It will help you not to worry about going back to work tomorrow. I'm looking forward to work tomorrow as it will keep my mind busy. Have had a good day of rest today. Needed it!

Bed Rest after embryo transfer a bad thing?

Arabian researchers have completed a study regarding the issue of bed rest after embryo transfer. Current(Eastern) mobilisation and rest protocol guidelines specify that 1 hour or 24 hours bed rest is needed. But this study suggests that neither of them produce better pregnancy rates and that too much bed rest can be detrimental to implantation.

The study consisted of 378 women who were receiving IVF treatment and were randomly assigned either 1 hour or 24 hours bed rest after embryo transfer.

What is very interesting about this study is that the women who had rested for 24 hours suffered worse implantation rates at 9% compared to those who rested for only1 hour at 14.4%

Dr. Zouhair O. Amarin from the Jordan University of Science and Technology and his team concluded that "extended confinement to bed, may add to patient's anxiety and psychological stress and, instead, endorse freedom of mobility, from the stage of embryo transfer up until confirmation of pregnancy"

Notes...
Bed rest after embryo transfer is not commonly offered from western clinics, as there is no scientific evidence to back it up. 

I believe that the statistics produced by this study are significant enough spur on more research into this area. And I wonder if our activities during the two week wait should be researched.

Study published by BJOG, November 2004


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry not posted for a couple of days, no reason except enjoying the  .

Day 10 of 2ww and all well. A couple of weird things but am trying not to get too fixated, easier said than done. Still very bloated, looking not feeling. Also have weird taste in mouth, usually after eating. Its not metallic more like a coating, y'know when you're about to get flu or something. Could quite poss be the drugs I have taken. Not taking any now, last one was trigger shot. Am on 1st iui not proceeded to ivf (yet)!

Was gonna do personals but dh has just told me that dinner is ready!! Sorry

Try to catch up later
XXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tikki and Becca.......so sorry for the BFN's, can only add my hugs to you both 

Welcome Shazia, Bluechirpy, Maria, Spirit, Joanna and Lizzie......hope you are all ok. Loads of luck to you all 

Congrats OJ......fab news. Look after yourself and your precious little one 

Helen.....know i've IMed you but Congrats again,

Much luck and babydust to those testing this week,

Take care all, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

Good luck to anyone testing this week. I'm not due to test until 28th, but on all my previous failures I've known a couple of days before test day.

Is anyone else feeling fat? I feel enormous, and my tummy, which is never ironing board, but nonetheless not usually too bad, is so bloated! We were at a party on Friday night and I was wearing one of those little summer strappy smock tops. Someone took a picture (digital) of a group of us and when I saw it all I could see was this huge tummy! I didn't touch a drop of alcohol all night, saying that it was my turn to drive, but I'm sure that, and the fact that I've turned whale-like got people talking. If only it were a sign of what's to come, but sadly I can only put it down to all the gestone I'm on and this hot weather. 

I was looking through some of my old diaries yesterday, at the entries written on my previous IVF attempts, and they just made me more resigned than ever. On my previous attempts at day 3 transfer they transferred 8-cell top grade embryos, and still it didn't work. This time I have a day-3 4-cell and a 5-cell. So I'm not hopeful, but I'll stick around this board to see how you all get on. And to moan to you all about feeling huge!


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hi girls,
I hope you don't mind me posting the query here as well.
Have been taking peppermint oil capsules from Holland & Barrett, for my bloated tummy since EC   - suddenly occured to me that maybe I shouldn't be taking them as they have other things such as sunflower oil and a few funny sounding chemical names on the ingredients list. Have stopped now, but really want to take some as they help with a bloated tummy - does anyone know of them at all  
Thanks,
Maria


----------



## RSKL (Jul 12, 2005)

Dear all,
Well done to all those girls with BFP!  I am so pleased for you all.  

I am going crazy!  Every twinge, burp, blink I'm reading something into it.

We've been away to a party in Scotland this weekend, but I took it easy on the dance floor - just in case.  It was a ceidhl barn dance, so you'll understand why.  

I feel really down at the moment, I miss my daughters so much.  I am frightened if it doesn't work and frightened if it does!!!

Thank goodness for this site!

Good luck to all those testing this week!


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls just wanted to say   to all the ladies with a     i hope that i can posted that one day xxxx

also to the ladies with a    we will ge there we cant let the buggers win xxxxxx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi RSKL,
I know how you feel,  I am testing Wednesday and am feeling very down as I am convinced it has failed. I think its mainly because I feel PMTish (ie miserable and stroppy). The daily heparin injections are getting me down too, as they can be painful - I am still smarting from last night's !  To cap it all, a neighbour down the road last night had a very loud party ending at about 1:30am (not even next door!), and I was back to work today after a week off, and I am knackered, so everything is compounded ! I have had to come home from work early, as I can't take any more. 

The only symptoms I have had is a lot of cramp type pains, not sure if they were just wind though, from the cyclogest. Oh yes, and the bloatedness! 

Its so difficult to remain positive, even though I know I should, just in case ! 

Lx


----------



## RSKL (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Lorri  

It was so nice to see your message.  I'm off work for the 2 ww, there was no way I would be any good to anyone.  However it does pass the days!

The 2ww is awful, one minute positive and one minute convinced it has failed.  I just want to know now!  Poor you with the injections, I'm on pills and cyclogest (or as we call it in our house, cycloPEST!).  It has made me feel awful, so bloated!  I can't get some of my trousers done up, sometimes I feel like I might explode! 

I just want the time to pass!!!!  Three days and counting.  Have you been tempted to test early?

Good luck everyone   

love
S


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi RSKL,
I certainly have been tempted, but have been warned against it as it can cause more misery !  So am trying to steer clear, though have never been in a situation where I have needed to do one, so am curious.

CycloPEST ! I love that, made me chuckle - thanks, I needed that.

Well, just this minute had my first bit of bleeding (brown), so am hoping and praying its not AF (which normally starts like that), my normal cycle is around 30/32 days, and this is still only day 26, way too early, but the cycloPEST ( ) does all sorts of weird things to your body. I am on Ritodrine too, which I think is responsible for my light headedness ! Lovely !!!  I keep threatening my DH with an injection, just so he can experience what I am experiencing, he always declines of course.  


Lx


----------



## RSKL (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Lorri,
Keep smiling - when is your official test date?

love
S


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi RSKL,
Official date is Wednesday 20th, so not too long to wait, though the closer it gets the more nervous and emotional I am getting. 

What about you ?

Lx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi girls
How's everyone doing?

RSKL my heart goes out for you, your 2 daughters will be with you all the way. They will always be part of you.
What pills are you on? I'm only on cyclogest.
I had last week off work, first day back today, the first thing I did when I got there was burst into tears to my boss, I've had really bad AF pains and I just know it hasn't worked, dont feel the same as when I got my BFP.

Lorri & RSKL dont test early, someone posted today on other thread on the 2WW she posted yesterday to say BFN, and was upset.
Today she tested BFP, I think it just causes more stress, coz we still have to test on the date the clinic gives.
So the     will be watching.

I wish I was off work this week too, I'm soooo tired just want to go to bed.

Take care
Joe


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Joe,
Wow, we all seem to be going through it today ! That is exactly how I felt today, first day back/it hasn't worke/pains etc, though I am glad i saved the tears till i got home, i dont think my male boss would have appreciated it !

Don't give up hope, we all need to stay positive. If you read some of the stories from other women on here, its not necessarily the same each time.

Good luck and take care   
Lx


----------



## RSKL (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi guys,
Thanks for the messages, like you say Lorri, we've all been through it today.  Just the highs and lows of treatment I guess.  It is such a rollercoaster - I hate it - today I just felt like I had no hope.  Feeling a bit better now.

One minute I feel, yeh this has worked and the next I feel like nothing will ever go right for me again.  It's taken such a lot of strength to get this far, I feel like I haven't got much more left.  Thanks for your message Joe, I sat with my daughter's ashes today and asked them to look after their mummy and daddy.

   

Joe - you asked what pills - progynova 3 x day

I just haven't got a clue, no af pains, but some aching in my ovaries.

Official test date is 21st, the day after you Lorri - let's hope for some good news.  Going to get a nice takeaway tonight and DVD.  Tomorrow going to the cinema, I'm determined to pass the time!!!

Thanks both for your support

love
S


----------



## Clare1 (Apr 16, 2004)

for us today.  Dh phoned for the results at 3pm, spent most of the time since then crying!  

Got to ring for an appointment to discuss what happens next - still have one try on the NHS, but they said appointment won't be til September.

I was fully prepared (or so I thought ) for this result, but I've just crumbled.  I thought after 10 years I had hardened myself to disappointment, same with DH, but seems we were wrong! A bit of time to ourselves for a few days and we'll bounce back.

  to all you girls with a    

Congrats to all you girls with a  


Clare xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Clare
So sorry chick, I know it so hard to get BFN. You've just got to look forward to September and hope thats that one. 

Take Care
Joe
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Clare ~ i'm sorry hun......wish there had been better news for you. You and DH take care of eachother, big hugs 

RSKL ~ bless your little ones.....you have such strength hun,

Take care all and huge luck, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Gisela (May 24, 2005)

I feel completely normal for the first time in months.

Is this where I sign in and say I am testing on 28th July? Quite pessimistic as I feel completely normal apart from the cruel cyclogest.

Any tactics for passing the time?


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Clare - really sorry to hear about your bfn hun, it's so hard to take even if you think you're going to be ok. I like to think that I'll be able to handle it, but know deep down that I probably won't - just take some time for yourself and DH - sending you both a big  

Gisela - welcome! the cyclogest is so miserable isn't it.

Girls, I'm still struggling with what to eat and what not to eat - I heard that ginger is good for nausea but wondered whether it was ok to eat  Any views  

Maria x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Gisela ~ welcome to the 2ww........I've added you to the list 

Good way to pass the time is to come on here 

Loads of luck to you, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## berrygirl (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi,

I'm also on 2ww. Testing on 25/7. 2nd IUI. First 1 failed. Just want to say, It's good to know I'm not the only one going loopy! I've got to wait until Mon till I test but am 99 per cent sure already that it hasn't worked as I've got classic PMT syptoms, and I know it's too early for them to be PRG syptoms. God, I'm sooo depressed!


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Welome Gisela and berrygirl.

Berrygirl I'm depressed too, I know it hasn't worked, I know people say it's not over till the fat lady sings, but this is my 4th attemp and I know my body and all the usual signs are there for BFN.

I think it's going to hit me really hard this time, not sure if we'll have another go or not.

Sorry to moan girls.

Take care
Joe
xx


----------



## RSKL (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey all,
Clare - I'm so sorry - take care.

Joe - chin up, it ain't over yet!

I think I may be cracking up! I've spent the day with my best friend (she doesn't know) I went to tell her a couple of times, but I just couldn't seem to find the words!  

I am so scared - I feel fine, no pains, very sore boobs (in fact sleeping in my bra - TMI!)  I don't know, I can read something into every feeling!  I just need to know, I can't sleep and was up until 2.30am last night, my mind racing.

I cannot wait to at least find out one way or the other.

Good luck for tomorrow Lorri. 

love
S


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Welcome Berrygirl and Gisela

Berrygirl -my test day is the same as yours - 25th.

Gisela- I also feel normal and acutally I am happier than I've been for some time. I found waiting ages for all the blood tests before we could start treatment much harder than this 2WW.

What dose of cyclogest are you girls on? I'm on 200mg once a day and am not finding it too bad.

Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hi Berrygirl,
I'm on 400mg twice a day  , up the front as it were...nice...not!! It's making me soooo bloaty, I wake up in the middle of the night with really painful trapped gas (tmi sorry!), and have to walk around for a bit to get rid of it...if you know what I mean...
I'm feeling okish now, soreness and pain from EC has finally gone nearly a week later...! Actually ventured out to the shops today...wahey, my life is sooo exciting at the mo!
Is anyone else getting slightly dizzy occasionally 
Maria x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Good luck Lorrie for tomorrow


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Hoping i can join you here.Test next Wed and this is my 4th IVF.At the mo i am trying to keep calm and not get too obsessed but i knwo i will be more bonkers now as the days go on.Reading your posts, i know that as usual we are all in the same boat.
Spitit, hello   hope you are feeling a bit better

Godo Luck everyone and keep posting with the ins and outs.

Wishing


----------



## berrygirl (Apr 27, 2005)

Morning!

I think it's looking quite hopefull for some of the girls on here. I'm on a natural cycle, without any drugs so I can't even blame my symptoms on them! I feel really moody and depressed, and I keep biting peoples heads off! I'm never normally this bad when I have PMT, I keep thinking maybe its worked this time? But I always imagine if it has that I'd be really serene and happy at this point, I don't know why?!! At least it keeps us sane being able to talk on here!
I'm not able to type too much as I'm at work and boss is lurking, but will try and keep up with you all. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.

Berrygirl xx


----------



## RSKL (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi all,
I am counting the seconds until tomorrow - at least I'll know one way or the other!  

Good luck to everyone testing today and the next few days!


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

GOOD LUCK RSKL FOR TOMORROW HUN, WILL BE THINKING OFF YOU.

Dont worry girls Im on my 4th day of my 2ww and yes one minuite Im positive, next Im negative, think Im going out of my mind!  At least one thing girlies we are all in the same boat.  .

I've been reading lots of posts and some girls say they did not get any symptoms then got a BFP on test day, and then some girls say around day 7-11 they got cramps so everyone is different and I feel more relaxed about it now until tomorrow he he . 

Anyway I'm off to accupuncture soon to relax so that would help!

Mind you pimms and lemonde would be nice but I know that is out of the question 

Sending lots of baby dust and worry free days to you all.
Luv
Spirit


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Everyone 

Just popped in to wish everyone in 2ww all the best for testing have everything crossed for you   

To the girls who didnt get there dreams this time sending you all a big   please god some day soon we will get our dreams 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Unfortunately BFN for me today    . At least it means I can stop those horrid injections and cyclogest and get back to normal. Curry and a bottle of wine for me tonight. I knew it was going to be BFN when I felt PMTish this weekend just gone.

Good luck to everyone else testing soon.

RSKL - thanks for your IM, wishing you all the best for tomorrow  

Lx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

So sorry Lorri, you take care, and have a glass of wine for me tonight.xx


RSKL
Good luck for tomorrow babe, got a good feeling about you!!!   

Still loads of strong AF pains for me, (AF would be due today), Dont think I even need to bother with test, coz I know it's BFN.

Take car all.
Joe
xx


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Lorri,          

so sorry hun to hear yr news, take some time out to heal and like you say get back to normal. It is a 
tuff journey this rollercoaster ride.

Wishing all the luck and   for the future.

Luv 
Spirit


----------



## RSKL (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi all,
Just popping in to see how you all are!!!  I've got an evening of culinary treats planned!!  Going to watch TV to pass the time!

Lorri - I'm so sorry    There's no words to say, just know we are all here for you, anytime.  I for one have really appreciated talking to you.

Joe - hang in there girl. 

Thanks Spirit for your lovely message - good luck to you too!


----------



## ClaireLP (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi hope you dont mind me joining in, I am due to test tomorrow, but I keep looking at the test kit and thinking should I put myself out of my misery now!! I've always been impatient!!  Just wondering what other girlies would do, its no good asking DH!!



Claire


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Claire
Firstly good luck, I'd wait for tomorrow, you've waited this long, whats one more day , plus your morning pee is the best.

Fingers crossed hun.


But if you cant resist let us know how you get on!!

Take Care
joe
xx


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

I tested early and I got a negative, but as it was early and I had no period symptoms I was still hopeful that I might still be pregnant and that the test was negative because taken too early. 
A/F  arrived today. 
Conclusion, I wasted a test, I raised my hopes up but it's still   for me! 
So Claire, hang in there !!   
Plus like Joe said, it's better to test in the morning.
Fiwi


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Lorri- Sorry to hear your news. 

RSKL and Claire- Good luck for tomorrow! Hope to hear good news from you.

Joe- Good luck for Friday. Hope it's a BFP.

I'm still hanging in there. Testing on Monday. Last day of work for me tomorrow until Sept!

Love Bluechirpy


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hello All

Well this time next week i will know one way or another.Driving me crazy this time, as usual.I know its too early for signs but im torturing myself just the same.So far ive had a headache, i normally get this before AF.Ive been a bit tearful too.Apart from that,nothing.Had cramps on day 3 of ET but hosp said it was the cyclogest.I know they give you side effects too but like the rest of you i guess we are all just wishing for a sign that is different.
Sorry to go on,
Good Luck Girls 
Wishing


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

hey girls mine was bfn today. Had sort of an up and down day  but up at the moment due to two glasses of red wine     

Big hugs to those who got bfns today and     to those of you testing soon.


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Lorri and Shazia - sorry to hear about your bfn's -  

Wishing and hoping - what day are you testing on hun, I think we're testing at about the same time?

Well, I'm convinced now that not pregnant, bloating from EC has completely gone. No sore boobs, and right this minute have a heavy feeling at bottom of tummy which feels like AF is about to come. No twinges at all, and I'm on day 7 .

I think I've already resigned myself to it.

maria x


----------



## RSKL (Jul 12, 2005)

Dear all,
I am thrilled to let you all know I got a BFP today!!! 

We are so pleased, sad too, but overwhelmed with the good news!  HCG levels are 235 - so possiblility of twins again!!!  I feel so lucky, but scared too!

Determined to enjoy every second!

Good luck to everyone else testing in the new few days!

love
S


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Congratulations RSKL on your wonderful news.

           Keep strong my lovely, wishing all the luck in the world. 

Luv
Spiritx


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

Unfortunately a BFN for me this time.

So sad.

Best wishes to those still going strong.

Rainy Day


----------



## friskypony (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi there can i join? testing 3rd august, Just had transfer today 1X4cell and a 1 cell late fert.
Here goes the torture of the two week wait....  

Love Frisky xxxxx


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

RSKL,
I'm a bit of a lurker on the 2ww thread as I test on Monday but just wanted to say congratulations.  After everything you've been through you really deserve this.  Enjoy the next 8 months.
Joanna x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

So sorry Rainy Day, take care of yourself.

Welcome Frisky and good luck.


RSKL congratulations honey, you really derserve this, I know you'll be scared, but enjoy every moment and your girls will be there to look after you all. WELL DONE      


Well I brought my HPT on the way home, feeling very sad, coz I know it's BFN.
Will test in the morning, not even nervous.
To top it all, think I've got a water infection, burning pains in my belly. so with all the AF pains feeling pretty C**P.

Take care all
Joe
xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Guys 

Just want to tell you all "Chins up" only 2weeks ago I was in the 2ww !! 

Joe - I was convinced it hadn't worked and then got a  in the morning !!!

RSKL - Congratulations !!  

Please all keep + + +    

It does work !!!!  

Tashja xx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Good luck to all 2ww ladies!!!  

Love
Stella


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

MrsG congrats on your BFP   , I know i seem on a downer, but this is my 4th go, and I had 1 BFP(M/C 5 weeks) so i know this cycle feels like all the other BFN's. I hate AF pains Ahhhh!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way..........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33265.0.html


----------

